# Kleidung für den Herbst / Winter auf dem Rad



## theAzzi (18. September 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Zuerst hatte ich Richtung Arbeitskleidung gefragt. Decathlon scheint das Mittel der Wahl zu sein, wenn es in Richtung gut und günstig gehen soll. 

Damit ist mir bereits geholfen, aber haut gerne noch konkrete Modellempfehlungen raus  

-—

ich bin recht gerne draußen, bei jedem Wetter. Hund + Camping + aktives Kind. Ich suche daher Kleidung, die vielseitig einsetzbar ist und nicht super spezialisiert.

Seit einiger Zeit Pendel ich mit dem XC zur Arbeit (8,5 km, Rückrunde meist so 12-14km Vollgas).

Das würde ich im Herbst/ Winter gerne fortführen.

Bei der Arbeit ziehe ich mich um. Ich bin Fan von Layern. Ich mag keine Plastik Überzüge, lieber Material das leicht wasserabweisend ist und trotzdem wärmt wenn es nass ist - und recht schnell wieder trocknet.

Ich habe leider nur eine bessere Outdoor Hose und eine gute Regenjacke, die ich ungern dauernd vollschwitzen möchte. Bei starkem Regen fahre ich aber eh eher mit dem Auto.

Beim Angeln sehe ich oft Leute mit Arbeitskleidung. Größerer Markt, entsprechend günstigere Preise.

Hat hier jemand Tipps für Marken oder Modelle? Gibt ja genug Jobs, wo man draußen arbeitet, mal schwitzt und dann wieder steht.

Freue mich über Tipps & Erfahrungen!

Lg


----------



## diodato (18. September 2022)

Hi, das ist schwer. Ich habe für den Winter von Rose die WinterTrägerhose u. a. dazu Regenhosen, Jacken ect.. Es kommt darauf an ab welcher Temperatur du frierst. Ich habe einen eigenen Kleiderschrank nur für Radsachen. Ich wusste am Anfang es auch nicht, ich habe einfach über die Jahre gekauft. Für die Rose Winterträgerhose kann ich meine Empfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theAzzi (18. September 2022)

Danke für den Tipp! Wie gesagt, Hunderunde muss man ja bei jedem Wetter machen, wenn es Sau kalt ist oder aus Eimern schüttet, würde ich zur Arbeit eher mit dem Auto fahren.

Aber Rheinland ist ja recht Mild, was die Winter angeht. Denke 10 Monate pro Jahr sollte mit dem Rad gehen.

Konkret hatte ich an Produkte wie diese gedacht:






						Softshelljacke e.s.motion 2020 feuerrot/warngelb | Engelbert Strauss
					

Wasserabweisend, winddicht und atmungsaktiv - Entdecken Sie die große Auswahl an funktionalen Softshelljacken für Ihren Arbeitseinsatz oder den Feierabend!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				









						Funktions-Troyer thermo stretch e.s.concrete schwarz | Engelbert Strauss
					

Troyer & Strickpullover von Engelbert Strauss ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Logoservice & Kauf auf Rechnung ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				









						Microfleece Troyer dryplexx® micro schwarz | Engelbert Strauss
					

Troyer & Strickpullover von Engelbert Strauss ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Logoservice & Kauf auf Rechnung ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				









						Funktions Bundhose e.s.dynashield zement/schwarz | Engelbert Strauss
					

Bundhosen von Engelbert Strauss ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Logoservice & Kauf auf Rechnung möglich ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				









						e.s. Funktions-T-Shirt basis-light schwarz | Engelbert Strauss
					

Funktionsshirts von Engelbert Strauss ✚ hoher Tragekomfort ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Kauf auf Rechnung ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				




Edit: habe auch noch einige Jogging Sachen für den Winter, aber beim Laufen wird mir wärmer und der Wind ist weniger 😅

PPS: vor Kälte mache ich mir eigentlich relativ wenig Sorgen (außer Kopf + Hände). Erfahrungsgemäß kommt einfach noch eine weitere Schicht und ab Schicht 3 ist das Material nicht mehr so wichtig, solange Atmungsaktiv. Problem ist aufgrund der kurzen Strecke eher, dass man zum Ende schwitzt und dann feucht wird. Bringe meinen Sohn die ersten 2 KM mit dem Rad zur Schule. Da ist eher langsam fahren angesagt, bevor man sich warm fährt.
Aber mit Polyamid & co ist man ja auch feucht noch warm.

Möchte halt in Summe nicht zu teuer raus kommen. Man braucht die erste Lage ja für jeden Tag und ab der zweiten Lage zumindest jeden zweiten Tag.

Schuhe kann ich alte Wanderstiefel nehmen, wenn es wirklich kalt / nass wird.


----------



## DJTornado (18. September 2022)

Ich mag die ES Sachen eigentlich, hatte auch mal versuchsweise die kurze Hose fürs MTB genommen und war wegen Arbeitskleidung meines Sohns vor ein paar Tagen noch mal da, dabei habe ich mir die langen Arbeitshosen, die du verlinkt hast, auch angesehen. Es hat sich aus meiner Sicht nichts geändert, fürs Rad sind die mir zu unflexibel, auch die mit Stretchanteil. Die Softshelljacken kann man hingegen sicher nutzen, die machen einen guten Eindruck, aber auch nicht wertiger als Softshell Wanderjacken von Decathlon


----------



## theAzzi (18. September 2022)

Danke für Deine Einschätzung! Hatte die Hoffnung, die Arbeitsklamotten hätten ein besseres P/L Verhältnis wenn es auf Vielseitigkeit und Robustheit ankommt. Sind häufiger mal mit einem schwereren  Daypack, aktuell leider seltener mit Backpack unterwegs. Hatte mir z.B. günstige Jacken damit schon mal ziemlich schnell kaputt gemacht.


----------



## diodato (19. September 2022)

du fährst nur mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, sonst nicht? Von deinen vorgeschlagenen Klamotten würde ich nichts kaufen, weil es keine zum Radfahren sind. Es gibt von z.B. Decathlon recht günstige oder Planet x. Gerade bei der Jacke und Hose würde ich auf Funktion achten. Gerade bei billigen FleeceJacken gehst du bei Vollgas ein vor Hitze.


----------



## ChaosSpeed31 (19. September 2022)

Preis-/Leistung is Decathlon eigentlich unschlagbar. 
Robust is das Zeug auch. Ich hab mir 2009 nen Rucksack für 20 Euro gekauft und nimm den immernoch jeden Tag her. 
Engelbert Strauss is mittlerweile auch n Markenaufschlag drauf


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (19. September 2022)

theAzzi schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Einschätzung! Hatte die Hoffnung, die Arbeitsklamotten hätten ein besseres P/L Verhältnis wenn es auf Vielseitigkeit und Robustheit ankommt. Sind häufiger mal mit einem schwereren  Daypack, aktuell leider seltener mit Backpack unterwegs. Hatte mir z.B. günstige Jacken damit schon mal ziemlich schnell kaputt gemacht.


Mein Kollege pendelt begeistert mit dem Zeug von Inbike (Amazon).






						INBIKE Fahrradhose Herren Winter Winddicht Und Thmero Lang Laufhose Aus Fleece Für Outdoor Aktivitäten : Amazon.de: Bekleidung
					

Amazon.de/Fashion: Kostenlose Lieferung und Rückgabe. INBIKE Fahrradhose Herren Winter Winddicht Und Thmero Lang Laufhose Aus Fleece Für Outdoor Aktivitäten INBIKE Fahrradhose Herren Winter Winddicht Und Thmero Lang Laufhose Aus Fleece Für Outdoor Aktivitäten



					www.amazon.de
				




Die werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal testen.


----------



## BigMaaaac (19. September 2022)

gefühlt 90 Prozent der Schaffenden draussen tragen ES Klamotten,
doch die Produktpalette ist so breit,
das man schwer sagen kann das funzt, das nicht.

habe Winterschuhe, die rutschten am Anfang tagelang auf Schnee,
oder dank PU Schaum, fallen sie ohne Vorwarnung auseinander.
Jacke deren Reißverschluss schnell verschleisst,
aber auch einfache T-Shirt u. Pullis, die du nicht töten kannst.

also hilft meine Einschättung hier garnicht !


----------



## theAzzi (19. September 2022)

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!

Nein, ich fahre nicht nur zur Arbeit. Aber das ist einer der primären Einsätze. 

Decathlon ist ein super Tipp! Werde mich da mal umschauen. 

*Wenn ihr noch weitere konkrete Tipps habt, gerne her damit!*

Im Optimalfall lässt sich die Kleidung (oder ein Teil davon) halt auch noch gut für die 1,5 Stunden Gassi Runde bei Wind und Wetter gebrauchen. 
Sonst brauche ich eine Garnitur für Gassi / Herbstcamping, eine Radeln, eine sonstige sportliche Aktivitäten im Winter, … . 

Ich mag einfach multi purpose. Speziell bei der Hose klappt das vermutlich nicht, da habt ihr wohl recht. 

*Zweiter Layer über dem Unterhemd wäre noch spannend. Was nutzt ihr da?*

Zum Thema Pendeln zurück: Ich möchte nicht komplett verschwitzt bei der Arbeit ankommen, daher ist mir Atmungsaktiv sehr wichtig. 

Im Outdoor Bereich habe ich mit Polyamid gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Meist wird ja nur „Polyester“ angegeben. Das kann man mMn immer nur schwer einschätzen und kann alle möglichen Eigenschaften aufweisen. Im Gegensatz zu zB Wolle oder Merino - aber das ist dann nicht so haltbar / Pflegeintensiv und ziemlich teuer.


----------



## DJTornado (19. September 2022)

theAzzi schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Einschätzung! Hatte die Hoffnung, die Arbeitsklamotten hätten ein besseres P/L Verhältnis wenn es auf Vielseitigkeit und Robustheit ankommt. Sind häufiger mal mit einem schwereren  Daypack, aktuell leider seltener mit Backpack unterwegs. Hatte mir z.B. günstige Jacken damit schon mal ziemlich schnell kaputt gemacht.


Nicht falsch verstehen, das P/L Verhältnis bei ES ist durchaus gut, passt aber nur bedingt zum Einsatzzweck Biken. Die "normale" Arbeitskleidung ist halt massiv gegen Abrieb etc. geschützt, je mehr, je weniger Flexibilität, die ich auf dem Rad bevorzuge. Die Softshelljacken sind ok aber nicht unbedingt auf robusten Arbeitseinsatz ausgelegt, daher wiederum flexibel wie zB die Wandersoftshelljacken von Decathlon, aber auch nicht preiswerter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankNL (19. September 2022)

Funktionshose e.s.trail schwarz | Engelbert Strauss
					

Bundhosen von Engelbert Strauss ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Logoservice & Kauf auf Rechnung möglich ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				



Trail!


----------



## retzbrenner (19. September 2022)

Bei "Die Fahrradfanatiker" ging es mal um die perfekte Winterkleidung für das Pendeln.
Götz hat die Solognac Jagdhose Steppe 300 von Decathlon empfohlen.
Ich hatte die noch nicht selbst in der Hand gehabt. Kostet 20 €.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. September 2022)

Decathlon ist die Wahl der Stunde. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die früher mal bunter und frischer in Farben waren. Bin zehn Jahre lang ganzjährig mit einer Triboard Softschelljacke für damals 39 € rumgefahren. Stand letzten Samstag praktisch kein sichtbarer Verschleiß bis auf ausgeleierte Ärmelbündchen. Anschließend hab ich mich auf Schotter lang gemacht und sie zerstört. Hab jetzt wieder eine neue von Decathlon Triboard.


retzbrenner schrieb:


> Götz hat die Solognac Jagdhose Steppe 300 von Decathlon empfohlen.
> Ich hatte die noch nicht selbst in der Hand gehabt. Kostet 20 €.


Kann ich auch empfehlen. Hab ich selbst. Ist aus kräftigem Baumwollmischgewebe.

Oder diese hier
FORCLAZ HOSE MIT MÜCKENSCHUTZ TROPIC 900 HERREN GRÜN
Leichte Kunstfasergewebehose. Damit lässt es sich prima biken.

Die Haltbarkeit ist schon sehr solide ebenso wie das P/L Verhältnis. Der Großteil meiner Ausrüstung ist schon etliche Jahre alt und zeigt trotz täglichem Gebrauch keine Auflösungszeichen.


----------



## cjbffm (23. September 2022)

Etwas grundlegendes - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - zur Klamottenwahl in der kalten Jahreszeit habe ich gerade hier geschrieben: 





						Warm durch den Winter mit Protektoren & Co
					

Servus Leuds, die Tage werden kürzer und langsam wirds kalt...aber Winterpause kommt nicht in Frage. Meine Frage an euch ist jedoch: Wie und vor allem in welche Kleidung von welchen Herstellern packt ihr euch ein um auf dem Uphill nicht zu zerfließen und auf dem Weg bergab nicht zu einem...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Bruises (24. September 2022)

theAzzi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Zuerst hatte ich Richtung Arbeitskleidung gefragt. Decathlon scheint das Mittel der Wahl zu sein, wenn es in Richtung gut und günstig gehen soll.
> 
> ...


Hallo, wenn es nicht unbedingt Decathlon sein muss, kann ich die Hosen von Zweirad Stadler empfehlen. Dynamics Gravel Pant Herren | Zweirad Stadler


Dynamics
Gravel Pant Herren​


----------



## KriZer (24. September 2022)

Das ist zwar so ne Instagrammer Marke, aber mit den langen Hosen mache ich alles Vom Birken bis zu draußen schaffen.






						Tolle Outdoor-Kleidung | RevolutionRace
					

Kostenloser Versand & Retoure ✓ Tolle Passform ✓ Hohe Qualität ✓ Wir verändern die Outdoor-Branche, indem wir mit unserer Community erschwingliche, hochwertige Kleidung entwickeln.




					www.revolutionrace.de
				




P/L finde ich top. Zusätzlich gibt es dauernd Aktionen und Vergünstigungen durch Influencer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. September 2022)

RevolutionRace fährt mein Kollege und schwört drauf.


----------



## theAzzi (25. September 2022)

Habt Ihr Tipps für die erste und zweite Lage am Oberkörper?


----------



## McDreck (25. September 2022)

theAzzi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Tipps für die erste und zweite Lage am Oberkörper?


Für welches Wetter und für welche Art  bzw. Intensität von körperlicher Aktivität?
Grundprinzip, immer so anziehen, dass man möglichst wenig schwitzt. Erste Lage eng am Körper und ein Material, das möglichst schnell trocknet bzw. den Schweiß vom Körper weg saugt. Das schließt Baumwolle aus, außer mit genug Kunstfaser gemischt.


----------



## theAzzi (25. September 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Für welches Wetter und für welche Art  bzw. Intensität von körperlicher Aktivität?
> Grundprinzip, immer so anziehen, dass man möglichst wenig schwitzt. Erste Lage eng am Körper und ein Material, das möglichst schnell trocknet bzw. den Schweiß vom Körper weg saugt. Das schließt Baumwolle aus, außer mit genug Kunstfaser gemischt.



Herbst / Winter, 0-10 Grad, trocken bis Nieselregen, 30-60 Minuten Gas geben. Wobei wie Eingangs beschrieben Morgens die ersten 10-15 Minuten langsames schleichen mit dem Sohnemann sind.

Beim Wandern und co nutze ich meist Thermounterwäsche aus Polyacryl und je nach Temperatur Wolle oder Fleece und Windbreaker drüber. Wirklich kalt halt Thermounterwäsche, Wolle, Fleece und Windbreaker. Extrem Kalt und ganzen Tag draußen auch noch eine Weste als fünfte Lage. Da schwitzt man aber auch nicht so doll.

Das sind aber halt Klamotten für Camping, Wandern, Angeln und Hunderunde. Also wenig bis mäßige Bewegung. 

Mir ging es um konkrete Produktempfehlungen. Hochpreisig muss es nicht sein, da ich aktuell alles in mindestens 3 Fach Ausführung brauche (zumindest die ersten Lagen) und der Einsatz eher kurz ist. Also keine 10-12 Stunden Tour mit Übernachtung in der Hütte, wo im Zweifel die körperliche Unversehrtheit von abhängt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. September 2022)

Auch da bin ich wieder beim Decathlon. Hier trage ich Laufshirts, einfache Oberteile und Boxershorts von Kalenji. Günstige Ausführung für ein paar Kreuzer, jedoch sehr effektiv, da schön angenehm zu tragen und rasend schnell wieder trocken, wenn sie feucht geworden sind.
Wenn's weiß wird gibt's lange Skiunterhemden und Funktionshosen von Wedze dazu.
Zum Vergleich hatte ich auch schon die superteuren von Odlo, Falke und zwei anderen getestet, mit gleichem Ergebnis. Keinen Deut besser, nur unverschämt teuer.


----------



## McDreck (25. September 2022)

Netzunterwäsche, wie z.B. von Brynje. Dünnes Longsleeve drüber und dann noch ein Windbreaker bei Bedarf.


----------



## vitaminc (26. September 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Netzunterwäsche, wie z.B. von Brynje. Dünnes Longsleeve drüber und dann noch ein Windbreaker bei Bedarf.


Genau so mach ich das. Brynje Netzshirt, merino longsleeve und darüber Windjacke. Polartec Alpha Fleece oft noch im Rucksack wenn ich Mal länger stehen muss. Softshell anstelle Windjacke meist nur wenn es unter 0 Grad gefühlt geht.


----------



## xrated (28. September 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> RevolutionRace fährt mein Kollege und schwört drauf.


Habe ne Hose von denen aber finde die schwitziger als die Rockrider AM die auch nicht kühler ist.

Ich dachte immer Baselayer d.h. Merino funktioniert am besten wenn direkt und eng an der Haut?

Günstig sind auch Fleecejacken. aber nicht sooo gut bei Wind. Da kann man noch ne dünne Windjacke mitnehmen.

Softshell finde ich auch nicht so wirklich atmungsaktiv. Macht finde ich auch über 5 Grad keinen Sinn aber wohl besser als Hardshell.

Ganz krass fand ich es letztes WE am Berg, ständig rauf und runter und war ständig am aus und anziehen. Bergauf könnte man in Unterwäsche fahren und bergab zieht es wie Hechtsuppe wo ich um die Softshell froh war obwohl es 5-10 Grad hatte

Hier mal ein paar Sachen die ich habe





						Radhose lang MTB All Mountain
					

Radhose lang MTB All Mountain. Diese lange Radhose wurde für All Mountain/Enduro Touren bei kühlem Wetter entwickelt.  Nur €44.99




					www.decathlon.de
				








						Fahrradtrikot Rennrad langarm RC500 Herren schwarz
					

Fahrradtrikot Rennrad langarm RC500 Herren schwarz . Es ist zu kalt für ein Kurzarm-Trikot & zu warm für eine Winterjacke?Unser Team hat dieses Langarm-Trikot entwickelt, um dich in der Zwischensaison zu schützen. Nur €39.99




					www.decathlon.de
				








						Fleecejacke MH900 Herren
					

Fleecejacke MH900 Herren. Unser Entwicklungsteam hat diese warme, atmungsaktive Fleecejacke aus Stretchmaterial für häufiges und regelmäßiges Bergwandern entworfen. Nur €19.99




					www.decathlon.de
				








						Merinoshirt Langarm Techwool 190 Herren
					

Merinoshirt Langarm Techwool 190 Herren. Unsere Trekking-Experten haben dieses Funktionsshirt aus Merinowolle entwickelt, damit du dir beim Wandern keine Sorgen wegen unangenehmer Schweißgerüche machen musst.  Nur €44.99




					www.decathlon.de
				








						Softshelljacke Bergsteigen Alpinism Light Herren
					

Softshelljacke Bergsteigen Alpinism Light Herren. Dehnbare, winddichte Jacke, die in Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Designern und Bergführern zum Schutz vor den Wetterbedingungen beim Bergsteigen entworfen wurde. Nur €49.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (29. September 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Habe ne Hose von denen aber finde die schwitziger als die Rockrider AM die auch nicht kühler ist.


Das ist immer so eine Sache, da jeder Körper anders ist. Ich beispielsweise schwitze kaum, ein Kollege von mir braucht den Uphill nur anzuschauen und schon läuft das Wasser. Der fährt auch im Winter lange kurz und nur mit T-Shirt und leichter Windjacke.



xrated schrieb:


> Günstig sind auch Fleecejacken. aber nicht sooo gut bei Wind. Da kann man noch ne dünne Windjacke mitnehmen.


Das funktioniert recht gut. Fleece wenn's rauf geht und bei abwärts oder in der Ebene eine ganz leichte, dünne winddichte Jacke drüber. Könnte auch hier helfen


xrated schrieb:


> Ganz krass fand ich es letztes WE am Berg, ständig rauf und runter und war ständig am aus und anziehen. Bergauf könnte man in Unterwäsche fahren und bergab zieht es wie Hechtsuppe wo ich um die Softshell froh war obwohl es 5-10 Grad hatte






xrated schrieb:


> Softshell finde ich auch nicht so wirklich atmungsaktiv


Das ist korrekt. Man muss aber auch in Betracht ziehen, was so eine Jacke leisten soll. Ist eben ein Kompromiss.





						Softshelljacke Segeln Herren winddicht 900
					

Softshelljacke Segeln Herren winddicht 900. Unser Entwicklungsteam hat diese winddichte Softshelljacke entworfen, für das Segeln bei kühlem Wetter und leichtem Regen.  Nur €39.99




					www.decathlon.de
				



Da ich meine Alte (Jacke!) vor kurzem ja zerstört habe, habe ich mir jetzt diese zugelegt. Angenehm ist die Länge der Jacke, besonders hinten und der Arme. Zum Radfahren ideal.


----------



## theAzzi (29. September 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Baselayer d.h. Merino funktioniert am besten wenn direkt und eng an der Haut?



Merino oder auch Seide sind klasse Naturmaterialien. Leider bei häufigem Waschen nicht besonders haltbar. Die Hersteller mischen dann meist Kunstfaser dazu für Haltbarkeit und Preise. Oft leider so viel, dass die Eigenschaften von Merino unter gehen und man den Merino Anteil nur für den Namen gebraucht um einen höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen 🤷‍♂️.
Bei langen Touren macht das aber definitiv Sinn mit hohem Merino Anteil. Insbesondere mehrtägig (Stichwort Geruch ;-)).



First Layer habe ich vom Laufen noch recht viel. Ebenso eine (leider schwarze) Windjacke sowie Funktions Thermounterwäsche und eine vernünftige Outdoor Hose sowie lange Thermo Laufhose. Eine Unterhelm Mütze habe ich ebenfalls im Bestand.

Hier mal meine Bestellung von gestern. Recht günstige Basisausstattung.

*Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Tipps! Gerne mehr davon. Hilft bestimmt auch anderen und ich bestelle bestimmt auch noch das eine oder andere in hochwertig nach.*

Grundsätzlich sollte ich mit dem Bestehenden damit aber ganz gut über Herbst und milden Winter kommen. Ich hoffe aus mehrerlei Hinsicht, dass die Tage unter 0° sich im Rheinland wieder an einer Hand abzählen lassen.

Die 2 Radtrickots waren so günstig, dass ich auf erstmal auf Fleece und sonstige Thermo Long Sleeves verzichtet habe. Theoretisch habe ich noch 2x 300er Nanuk Fleece Jacken von Wolfskin, die dürften aber zu warm sein. Im Zweifel kommt da die Windjacke oder die neue Tribord drüber wenn sehr kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan090801 (29. September 2022)

theAzzi schrieb:


> Merino oder auch Seide sind klasse Naturmaterialien. Leider bei häufigem Waschen nicht besonders haltbar. Die Hersteller mischen dann meist Kunstfaser dazu für Haltbarkeit und Preise. Oft leider so viel, dass die Eigenschaften von Merino unter gehen und man den Merino Anteil nur für den Namen gebraucht um einen höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen 🤷‍♂️.
> Bei langen Touren macht das aber definitiv Sinn mit hohem Merino Anteil. Insbesondere mehrtägig (Stichwort Geruch ;-)).


1+ für Merino. Ich habe ein 3 von den MT500 in Gebrauch. Aus der Beschreibung: 
"Hauptmaterial: 89 % Merinowolle. Mesheinsätze aus Netzgewebe unter den Achseln und am Rücken: 66 % Merinowolle, 24 % Polyamid, 10 % Elasthan."

Die haben bisher 2 Jahre Maschinenwäsche überstanden.


----------



## xrated (29. September 2022)

theAzzi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1559215


Bin mal gespannt wegen der Atmungsaktivität. Segeln und Jagen sind ja nicht grade Hochleistungssportarten.


----------



## xrated (29. September 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Das ist immer so eine Sache, da jeder Körper anders ist. Ich beispielsweise schwitze kaum, ein Kollege von mir braucht den Uphill nur anzuschauen und schon läuft das Wasser. Der fährt auch im Winter lange kurz und nur mit T-Shirt und leichter Windjacke.


der heisst nicht zufällig Götz?


PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt. Man muss aber auch in Betracht ziehen, was so eine Jacke leisten soll. Ist eben ein Kompromiss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eine Hybridjacke wrde ich gerne mal testen.


----------



## polo (29. September 2022)

da ist vermutlich die gleiche pu membran wie bei deiner "softshell", also nicht wirklich gut dampfdurchlässig.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (29. September 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> der heisst nicht zufällig Götz?


Uli.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (29. September 2022)

polo schrieb:


> da ist vermutlich die gleiche pu membran wie bei deiner "softshell", also nicht wirklich gut dampfdurchlässig.





xrated schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wegen der Atmungsaktivität. Segeln und Jagen sind ja nicht grade Hochleistungssportarten.


Genau das ist der Punkt. Für Vielschwitzer würde ich Softshell nicht unbedingt empfehlen.


----------



## theAzzi (29. September 2022)

Bei Jacke und Hose habe ich tatsächlich lange überlegt, denke ebenfalls die sind nicht optimal für "nur Radfahren", auch wenn die Hose an mehreren Stellen bzgl. Pendeln erwähnt wurde und auch bei der Jacke Rezensionen über das Pendeln mit dem Rad geschrieben wurden.

Wenn die gut sitzen kann ich die wie eingangs erwähnt und gewünscht noch super für die Schlechtwetter Hunderunde nutzen und sie erlauben mir das Pendeln auch bei schlechterem Wetter. Dann halt nicht maximal "sportlich" oder nur auf der Heimrunde schnell, wenn ich direkt unter die Dusche gehe.

Für Gasgeben wird vermutlich die Kombi aus Funktionsshirt, Trikot, Windbreaker besser sein - aber auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Temperatur funktionieren. Daher auch 2 Trikots. Vermute die werde ich am meisten tragen, solange die Temperatur es zulässt.

Hose und Jacke werden vermutlich nächstes Jahr oder zu Weihnachten geupgraded und die bestellten wandern in die allgemeine Outdoor Schublade. Dann Nachkauf nur fürs Radfahren im besseren Segment. Meine Regenjacke von Bergfreund hat z.B. deutlich mehr gekostet als der gesamte Einkauf jetzt, macht aber auch echt Spaß die im Regen zu tragen. Ich bin unabhängig vom Wetter 8-9 Stunden die Woche mit dem Hund unterwegs, da liegt mehr Fokus drauf als auf dem Radfahren und ich kann nicht aufs Auto ausweichen ;-).

Daher denke ich, dass ich mit meinem Einkauf unter Budget Gesichtspunkten sehr zufrieden sein werde. Werde mich mal melden, wenn ich ein wenig getestet habe.


----------



## McDreck (29. September 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Für Vielschwitzer


Netzunterwäsche! Eventuell noch Unterhemden aus Polypropylen, da das Material selbst voll hydrophob ist. Oder luftig 3d-Gestricktes wie Patagonia Capilene Air Tops.

Merino saugt nicht genug und trocknet auch nicht so schnell. Selbst "normale" Kunstfaser wie Polyester oder Nylon reicht da nicht.


----------



## theAzzi (29. September 2022)

Merino bzw. allgemein Wolle hat für mich auch eher den Vorteil im "langen" Einsatz unter moderaten sportlichen Bedingungen (z.B. Mehrtageswanderungen). Bildet bei Anteil nahe 100% halt nahezu keine Gerüche, thermisch sehr gute Eigenschaften, Wärmt auch wenn feucht (Dauerregen). 
Für Radtouren oder insbesondere Pendeln tun es für mich persönlich auch deutlich günstigere Materialien, die ähnliche oder teils sogar bessere Eigenschaften aufweisen, was Feuchtigkeitstransport, Winddichte oder Wärme aufweisen.

Im Alltag trage ich ganz gerne Merino. Trage auch jetzt gerade einen kuscheligen Merino Pulli - nach der Rad Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (29. September 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Für Vielschwitzer würde ich Softshell nicht unbedingt empfehlen.


auf jeden fall keine mit membran.


----------



## cjbffm (29. September 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Für Vielschwitzer würde ich Softshell nicht unbedingt empfehlen.


Ich gehöre zu den Vielschwitzern und habe eine Radjacke von Craft, die ich in der kalten Jahreszeit meist überziehe - mit mehr oder weniger drunter. Ich komme mit der Jacke prima zurecht, und wenn ich sie nach Ankunft zuhause ausziehe, habe ich noch nie bemerkt, daß sich die Näße darin gestaut hat. - Anders ausgedrückt: Sie war noch nie wirklich naß von innen.


----------



## sport.frei (2. Oktober 2022)

Hey Leute, ich Pendel seit diesem Jahr auch ab und zu mit nem E-Bike zur Arbeit. 27km und 440hm einfach. Bin eigentlich recht gut ausgestattet, ausser was Handschuhe angeht. Hab jetzt bei 4-5°C normale Winterhandschuhe getragen, war schön warm, nur Bündchen zu kurz und griffgefühl naja. In dem Dschungel von Angeboten blick ich nicht mehr durch. Habt ihr mir Tipps für fahrradspezifische Handschuhe im Bereich 2-8°C, die auch kurze Leichtere Regenschauer abkönnen?


----------



## cjbffm (2. Oktober 2022)

Reockl Pino. Sind aus einem Stoff, der wie Neopren aussieht und halten eine halbe Ewigkeit. 
Ich habe meine imprägniert, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig. 

Ich trage sie bei ungefähr 5 bis -XX Grad.


----------



## seitenschneider (2. Oktober 2022)

@sport.frei Für 2-8°C kannst Du eigentlich einfache, dünne Windbreaker Handschuhe nutzen und falls doch zu kalt dann ein paar Merino Unterhandschuhe oder Liner. Für mich hat sich auch an den Händen das Zwiebeln sehr bewährt.


----------



## Nordschotter (11. Oktober 2022)

Ist preislich eine andere Liga als Decathlon, qualitativ allerdings auch und da bin ich gerne bereit entsprechend zu investieren; zumal der Umweltgedanke dort auch eine große Rolle spielt:
Isadore
Die Wintersachen von denen sind richtig klasse. Die angegebenen Temperaturbereiche stimmen recht genau, die Klamotten sind sehr angenehm zu tragen und qualitativ hochwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theAzzi (12. Oktober 2022)

theAzzi schrieb:


> Merino oder auch Seide sind klasse Naturmaterialien. Leider bei häufigem Waschen nicht besonders haltbar. Die Hersteller mischen dann meist Kunstfaser dazu für Haltbarkeit und Preise. Oft leider so viel, dass die Eigenschaften von Merino unter gehen und man den Merino Anteil nur für den Namen gebraucht um einen höheren Preis zu rechtfertigen 🤷‍♂️.
> Bei langen Touren macht das aber definitiv Sinn mit hohem Merino Anteil. Insbesondere mehrtägig (Stichwort Geruch ;-)).
> 
> 
> ...



Wen es interessiert, mal ein kurzes Feedback zur Budget Bestellung.
Zu viel konnte ich aufgrund von Urlaub noch nicht testen.

Die Hose ist überraschend dünn. Sehr weit, weicher Gummibund, viele und tiefe Taschen. Subjektiv auch leicht windabweisend. Heute Morgen bei 4° weder geschwitzt noch gefroren an den Beinen - ziemlich perfekt. Sehr weit, stört nicht. Preis / Leistung toll!

Die Jacke hatte ich heute Morgen über dem Trikot über einem kurzen Thermo Laufshirt. War etwas warm in Summe. Bin leicht ins schwitzen gekommen, aber nicht unangenehm. Innen leichtes Fließ, Belüftung unter den Achseln. Trotzdem für den Preis tolle Jacke, nicht nur zum Radfahren. Viele Taschen. Für sportliche, lange Fahrten eher nichts, zum Pendeln toll und gut sichtbar. Wie @PepponeBottazzi schon schrieb gut lang.

Handschuhe sind mir etwas zu klein und dünn. Hatte noch alte von Tchibo, die ich vergessen hatte. Gehen zurück.

Trikot: Unschlüssig. Innen mit aufgerauten Auflagen verstärkt an kritischen Punkten, Windabweisend. Sehr eng! (Trage bei Oberteilen oftmals M mit 187cm, hier habe ich XL und es ist immer noch sehr eng anliegend). Dadurch bedingt komme ich relativ schnell ins schwitzen. Hatte sie auch bei einer Wanderung an (nix anderes dabei im Urlaub und wollte eine schnelle Runde mit relativ vielen HM machen) und bei einer MTB Tour bei 14° auf Geschwindigkeit. Wärmt aber auch wenn durchgeschwitzt. Bei dem Preis werde ich die beiden behalten und etwas besseres nachkaufen mit der Zeit. Bei der UVP hätte ich eines zurück geschickt.


----------



## xrated (12. Oktober 2022)

Bei der Jacke ist die Angabe von Decathlon bzgl. Atmungsaktivität ja schon relativ mau.
Obenrum komme ich zur Zeit am besten Klar mit Baselayer und dünnen langarm Trikots zu recht. Beim Rad dann noch eine dünne Windjacke drüber.
Die Gore Thermo Jacken sollen angeblich alles können, habe ich mal für 75€ erwischt aber noch nicht getestet.
Als Hose die Rockrider AM ist ziemlich winddicht, wenns zu kalt wird dann einfach lange Unterhose drunter.


----------



## theAzzi (12. Oktober 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Bei der Jacke ist die Angabe von Decathlon bzgl. Atmungsaktivität ja schon relativ mau.
> Obenrum komme ich zur Zeit am besten Klar mit Baselayer und dünnen langarm Trikots zu recht.



Tagsüber definitiv, da kann man aktuell ja fast noch im T-Shirt fahren ;-).

Ich bringe wie gesagt morgens meinen Sohn zur Schule. Das heißt 15 Minuten bei 4° und 10-12km/h + stehen an den Ampeln, bevor ich richtig fahren kann. Das ist dann auch mit Jacke, Trikot und Thermo Shirt kühl. Heute Nachmittag kommt die Jacke in den Rucksack und ich fahre nur in Trikot - das dann auch schon ziemlich warm ist beim goldenen Oktober.


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2022)

Da würde ich mich ordentlich warm machen mit paar Kniebeugen, Hampelmänner oder mal paar Treppen rauf rennen. Damit sollte man warm genug sein. Alternativ ne dünne "Daunenjacke", die man dann schnell in den Beutel stopfen kann.


----------



## theAzzi (12. Oktober 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich ordentlich warm machen mit paar Kniebeugen, Hampelmänner oder mal paar Treppen rauf rennen. Damit sollte man warm genug sein.



Würde ich in der Theorie auch… in der Praxis im Alltag vor der Arbeit mit 6 jährigen Kind, das trödelt, als Morgenmuffel der noch entspannt zur Arbeit will… dann eher doch nicht :-D 

Muss ja jeder selber wissen. Ich habe bei 14 Grad nur mit Trikot deutlich mehr geschwitzt als heute Morgen bei 4 Grad mit Trikot und der Jacke drüber. Bei 60€ muss man natürlich keine Wunder erwarten. Habe auch eine Wanderjacke für den 3,5 fachen Preis im Schrank. Für mich reicht für das Pendeln erst mal die günstige Softshell 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Der fährt auch im Winter lange kurz und nur mit T-Shirt und leichter Windjacke.



Deswegen ist es auch nicht immer so einfach, die richtigen Tipps zu geben. Es muss jeder selbst ausprobieren und herausfinden, das ist wie mit der Suche nach dem passenden Reifen.

Da ich am Berg wohne und fast kein Asphalt oder kaum Anfahrt zu Trails habe, sondern es geht sofort und die ganze Zeit hoch & runter, so fahre ich auch oft nur mit Netzunterhemd (Bryne) und Langarmshirt (Merino + Polyester Mix) den Berg hoch. Bergab dann einfach nur die Windjacke (Arc'teryx Squamish Hoody) drüber. Bei Minusgraden fahre ich eher selten, und wenn, dann kann es auch mal passieren dass ich ne Softshell anstatt Windjacke anziehe. Allerdings ist meine Softshell (Arc'teryx Gamma LT Hoody) ohne Membran, so dass wenigstens noch etwas Atmungsaktivität gegeben ist. Für längere Standzeiten hab ich in den kalten Zeiten immer mein Norrona Lofoten Alpha Raw Zip Hoody (Fleece Polartec Alpha 120) dabei. Das Teil hat einfach ein unglaubliches Wärme-Gewicht Verhältnis, mein bislang bestes Fleece.

Unten rum kombiniere ich entweder kurze Hose mit langen Socken oder ziehe auch mal direkt ne lange Hose an. 

Grundsätzlich ist bei mir immer Zwiebelprinzip vorgesehen. Ich halte nichts von den sehr teuren Goretex Eine Für alles Jacke. Genauso kann ich nichts mit irgendwelchen "innen fleece, außen Hardshell" Kram anfangen die dann auch noch irgendwo ne Membran verbaut haben. Meine einzige Membran ist in meiner dünnen & leichten Regenjacke verbaut die ich nur dann anziehe wenn es regnet. Membran steht bei mir im Einklang mit Totschwitzen.


----------



## cjbffm (15. Oktober 2022)

theAzzi schrieb:


> ch bringe wie gesagt morgens meinen Sohn zur Schule. Das heißt 15 Minuten bei 4° und 10-12km/h + stehen an den Ampeln, bevor ich richtig fahren kann.


Dann ziehe doch für den ersten Teil des Wegs eine Windjacke über, dann ist dir ausreichend warm, bis Du den Sohnemann abgeliefert hast.

Und daß das Trikot eng ist, ist im Prinzip richtig. Wenn nämlich der Wind am Hals und den Ärmeln rein- und am Rücken und am Bund rausgeht, dann kann es nicht wärmen.


----------



## kimm (10. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand Empfehlungen für Winterhandschuhe die warm halten auch bei -2grad?


----------



## Andy_29 (10. Dezember 2022)

Es macht einen deutlichen Unterschied, ob sich die Hände Warm arbeiten, 
oder nur hin und wieder ein - zwei Finger bewegt werden.


----------



## Stefan090801 (10. Dezember 2022)

kimm schrieb:


> Hat jemand Empfehlungen für Winterhandschuhe die warm halten auch bei -2grad?


Da bin ich auch immer noch auf der Suche. Aktuell habe ich den
Pearl Izumi Amfib Lobster in Gebrauch. Bis 1,5 Stunden geht es, nach 2 Stunden wird es unangenehm und nach 3 Stunden ist das Gefühl in den Fingern _verfroren._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMaaaac (10. Dezember 2022)

meiner Frau hab ich welche von ES bestellt,
mit den Fingerdingern ist sie äusserst zufrieden.

schaue mal nach welche datt sind.


----------



## seitenschneider (10. Dezember 2022)

Hab beste Erfahrungen mit Merinolininern unter normalen, winddichten Handschuhen gemacht. Gerade auf dem Rennrad bei mehreren Stunden im Sattel und im Wind ist das machbar. Beim MTB hab ich das Problem aufgrund fehlendem Fahrtwind eher nicht.


----------



## Cyborg (10. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir gehen GripGrap Primavera 2 Merino Handschuhe bei -2 Grad noch ganz gut auch mehrere Stunden. https://www.bike24.de/p1347599.html?sku=1206402
​


----------



## xrated (10. Dezember 2022)

Auf dem MTB bei 0 Grad fahr ich Handschuhe von Lidl, die sind nicht mal besonders dick gepolstert.
Am Rennrad würd ich Skihandschuhe nehmen. Und wenns noch kälter wird drunter nochmal ganz dünne z.b. Pearl Izumi Thermo Lite.
Und wenns ganz schlimm wird Biber Fäustlinge


----------



## Stefan090801 (10. Dezember 2022)

Dünne Merino Handschuhe habe ich auch schon darunter angezogen, aber egal ob mit oder ohne, ab der  2. Stunde wird es zu kalt. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu empfindlich.


----------



## seitenschneider (10. Dezember 2022)

Was mir auch hilft ist regelmäßig die Finger mal bewußt zu bewegen, damit sie ordentlich durchbluten. Nicht nur Deathgrip und durch.


----------



## BigMaaaac (10. Dezember 2022)

Winterhandschuh von ES


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. Dezember 2022)

Merinoliner von Roeckl oder GripGrab. Die GripGrab sind deutlich enger und dicker.

Drüber die Gore Infinium Thermo Split Lobster. (Primaloft)

Bei -3°C (windchill gefühlte -14C am Rennrad) hatte ich bei der kompletten knapp 2 Stunden Ausfahrt bis zuletzt warme und trockene Hände.

Empfehle insbesondere an den Händen zu Zwiebeln. Muss man mal den Handschuh ausziehen wegen irgendwas sind die Flossen nicht sofort eiskalt.


----------

